# Fill in the blank question



## orhanaydin

A strike----------catering workers at London's Heathrow airport has  created chaos for thousends of air passenger.

A)from
B)at
C)between
D)by
E)of

First of all I must say that "Hayret birşeysiniz ikide bir silip silip durmayın mesajlarımı".Then I think correct answer is D but my teacher couldn't decide which choice is correct so I want to ask you.Thanks in advance.


----------



## SwissPete

A strike *by *catering workers at London's Heathrow airport has  created chaos for thous*a*nds of air passenger*s*.


----------



## orhanaydin

I think D is correct because it is suitable


----------



## aes_uk

Out of the options I would say *D*. However, I don't think I would say it like that.

I would suggest instead:
"catering workers *going on strike* at London's Heathrow airport has  created chaos for thousands of air passengers."

This sounds a lot more natural to me.


----------



## SwissPete

Short and to the point:

...Striking catering workers at  London's Heathrow airport has  created chaos for thousands of passengers.

_*Air *passengers_ is hardly necessary. If they are at Heathrow, they can't be anything else.


----------



## aes_uk

> .Striking catering workers at  London's Heathrow airport has  created chaos for thousands of passengers.



You could say this, but it would need to be "striking catering workers at London's Heathrow Airport *have *created chaos for thousands of passengers" because "catering workers*"* is plural


----------



## SwissPete

Indeed! I am trying to figure out how I made that mistake...


----------



## aes_uk

don't worry! we all make mistakes sometimes


----------

